# Up vs. Down pin?



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

I shoot a .010 blue up pin. I want to see all of the target that is above my pin especially on long targets.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I think it boils down to personal preference the shrewd nomad scope I use give me lots of options on mounting my pin in one of 8 different locations around the scope..I don't like a up pin cause I come down on the target and it seems to make me wanna peek or settle and hold a tad low..I grew up and have always shot pins until I went to open b and so I set my pin at 3 o'clock and used it last year and got along with it..I did some tinkering this year and moved my pin to the 2 o click position and really really like the view I get in the scope cause the bottom is open and as I come down on the target I can settle the pin on the spot I want


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I personally like the. 015 down pin in my Shrewd scope. I also run a blue fiber in it. I feel since I draw alittle higher than my intended target, it's easier for me to "come down" on the target and focus on what I'm trying to hit. The blue also stands out better for me even if I use the light some with it. I do use a brighter pin for sunny days or on white targets and dim the light on the pin down on dark or shaded targets. Just my 2cents. . It's what is easy on my eyes

I also don't shoot any power lens


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I went back to an up pin. Changed to a .019 green. Seemed like it was blocking too much. Went back to a .015 green. Seemed to like it better. Changed to a blue fiber. Shooting it pretty well. We will see how it goes this weekend at a state qualifier.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

.015 green down pin.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I like a up pin because on most broadside targets if you line the pin up the back edge of the front leg it puts you center of the 10 ring. It helps on farther targets where you can't see exactly where you are aiming.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer an up pin with blue fiber .19, my second choice is green but I think it comes down to personal preference


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

573mms said:


> I like a up pin because on most broadside targets if you line the pin up the back edge of the front leg it puts you center of the 10 ring. It helps on farther targets where you can't see exactly where you are aiming.


never thought of that.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I shoot a x41 scope with a ring pin an recently rotated the pin so it was coming from the side of the sight, love it and my scores went up. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmacXX75 (May 15, 2016)

I prefer the up pin myself especially for hunting.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

I shoot a green pin down. Mainly because I got a smoking deal on an HHA scope with rheostat and didn't look to see it was LH. Tried to switch the windage bar, no go. So I just put it on pin down. I like it. Not sure why but it feels like I can see more of the target. Or maybe I just prefer seeing the lower part of the target when I shoot.


----------

